# Human Righat Watch - World Report



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly, the whole of it can be found here

But cos it's over 4Mb, I thought I'd cut and paste the UAE section (in two parts).

Part 1



> United Arab Emirates
> The human rights situation in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) worsened in 2010, particularly for migrant workers, as the construction slowdown in Dubai continued.
> Other pressing human rights issues include torture, restrictions on freedoms of expression and association, and violations of women’s rights. Authorities continue to prevent peaceful demonstrations and to harass local human rights defenders.
> Two prominent cases in 2010 highlighted ongoing concerns about the justice system:
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Part 2



> Freedom of Association and Expression
> In 2010 the government subjected the Jurist Association, an NGO established in 1980 to promote the rule of law and raise professional standards, to mounting restrictions. The government did not permit association representatives to attend meetings abroad and cancelled symposiums that it deemed controversial at home. Members also complained of official pressure to quit the association.
> Former association president Muhammad al-Mansoori, whom authorities have harassed for years, was dismissed from his position as a legal advisor to the government of Ras Al Khaimah in January after he gave a television interview in which he criticized restrictions on freedom of speech in the country. Authorities have refused to renew his passport since March 2008.
> Police arrested at least four young activists after they attempted to organize a peaceful protest march on July 15 in response to increasing oil prices.
> ...



Not entirely complimentary is it?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't understand why these workers put up with these conditions if the stories are to be believed. Surely they would just go home if they don't like it like everyone else is told to?


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank goodness an organisation like The Human Rights Watch exists...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Don't understand why these workers put up with these conditions if the stories are to be believed. Surely they would just go home if they don't like it like everyone else is told to?


Most of the time they can't go home because:-

A) The companies keep their passports
B) They don't have the money for the airfare
C) Even if they had they wouldn't know how to go about getting a ticket
D) They are often uneducated (skilled, but uneducated) and ignorant of their "rights"

That's why it's important that organisations like "Help the labourers" (or similar, sorry Elphy) are supported they can make a difference, no matter how small to their lives. 

But hey, I hope everyone enjoys all their nights out to incredibly expensive bars, knowing that the money is flowing to the rich (government owns alcohol) and not the workers...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Most of the time they can't go home because:-
> 
> A) The companies keep their passports
> B) They don't have the money for the airfare
> ...


@Gavtek
These workers come to UAE in the first place because of desperation. Their home countries (e.g. India) does not afford them enough opportunities to make the same amount of money (e.g. even 1,000 Dhs would be a princely sum for an unskilled person in India). This is a failing of their home countries as well. Though many of the them do not know what they are getting into.

Though i do not subscribe to Andy Capp's views about spending in bars etc. (1) You don't know if the same people are donating money or time or helping out with charity, (2) they are spending their own money and no one has the right to judge them for it, (3) One can argue that because of these people the expensive bars exist in the first place and which provide employment to thousands of people


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Perhaps my sarcasm aimed at the apologists who tell people that have anything negative to say about Dubai should just leave was a bit too subtle.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Perhaps my sarcasm aimed at the apologists who tell people that have anything negative to say about Dubai should just leave was a bit too subtle.


Yeah, OK, me with a bee in my bonnet!


----------

